# Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - MARYSE IS MILF



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wait wouldnt it make sense for Wyatt to go after the demon. So he can "excorcise" it and take control of it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So at No Mercy Wyatt will face vanilla jacket popper Balor? The one he beat on a RAW before Summerslam before he lost to the Demon? :wtf2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Jamaican said:


> So at No Mercy Wyatt will face vanilla jacket popper Balor? The one he beat on a RAW before Summerslam before he lost to the Demon? :wtf2


Balor will now beat Wyatt without needing to use the Demon, because reasons.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I give up trying to understand Wyatt's feuds or Balor's 'I have a jacket and some abs' character these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I give up trying to understand Wyatt's feuds or Balor's 'I have a jacket and some abs' character these days.


As far as Balor goes, when in doubt about his character...think of legos...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

If we get Brock just coming out and kicking someone's ass, I'll be happy. 

After what Braun did, Brock HAS to show us something instead of just hopping back and forth while Heyman does another promo.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> After what Braun did, Brock HAS to show us something instead of just hopping back and forth while Heyman does another promo.


Spoiler alert...

...

Lesnar hops back and forth while Heyman does another promo.

:Brock


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun or MNF? I'm conflicted, but will probably just catch the youtube segments of RAW.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is it just me or do Finn's promos sound like Smash from Demolition?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL [emoji458]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I dont think there's ever been a bigger case of one person carrying an entire show before, but Strowman really is carrying Raw. Everything else is so terrible. And even Miz who I'm a huge fan of is too irrelevant and unimportant to matter.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I wish WWE would come up with something new to help hype Ambrollins vs Shesaro. I'm still crossing my fingers for a stip to be put on their match :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

At least we get Lesnar.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Apart from the Strowman stuff Raw has been shit since Summerslam.

Nothing worth really noting, Women's division still boring, Wyatt vs Balor again...who cares, Ambrose/Rollins now have the titles but just seem to be plodding along, Jeff Hardy got a random chance at the IC Title.

Plenty more skippable moments tonight I feel.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Jamaican said:


> So at No Mercy Wyatt will face vanilla jacket popper Balor? The one he beat on a RAW before Summerslam before he lost to the Demon? :wtf2


Feuding with Bray Wyatt is basically Vince's way of telling a wrestler ''I don't care about you or your momentum right now''. Balor sure has fallen far in just one year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

Oh wait 2 MNF games (and Brewers/Pirates tonight for me) RIP Raw :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> :braun





The Tempest said:


> :braun





Donnie said:


> :braun





THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :braun


:braun


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Fuck foozeball. But also this noise too. Smackdown will be good.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun*? or*







:hmmm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena vs Braun and Roman vs Jason Jordan are set for tonight....

Anyways, looking forward to more Rollins and Ambrose tonight.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This thread has gone full :braun and I love it.

MONDAY NIGHT BRAUN


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

If they are really going through with Braun/Cena, they really need to have Braun just destroy him before Reigns and/or Lesnar interferes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Cena vs Braun and Roman vs Jason Jordan are set for tonight....
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to more Rollins and Ambrose tonight.


Sounds like 2 pretty good potential match ups. I will say though if Cena vs. Braun ends in "LOLCENAWINS", that's ridiculous.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm ready to see who :braun will destroy next!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Iconic Roman promo coming tonight, I can feel it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is this last Raw before the PPV?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TD Stinger said:


> Sounds like 2 pretty good potential match ups. I will say though if Cena vs. Braun ends in "LOLCENAWINS", that's ridiculous.


Only way Cean wins is by DQ or something. No way Braun should be losing clean to Cena right now. He cannot afford it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Only way Cean wins is by DQ or something. No way Braun should be losing clean to Cena right now. He cannot afford it.




Even WWE can't fuck that up can they? I expect Brock to probably interfere, maybe beat both their asses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena and BRAUNNNNN should be good.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Seems they are all in on Jordan which is good. Take their time and he could be a gem, I mean Vinnie giving him time with the two golden boys bodes well for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

MONDAY NIGHT :braun










Should be a good RAW, I'm looking forward to it. No Mercy is shaping up to be one of the best PPV's of the year on paper, a lot to look forward to, and the build has been pretty decent overall. The two main matches have me very intrigued.

Hopefully WWE keeps up the momentum :thumbsup

First time in a while I'm actively making an effort to keep up with WWE, and watch the RAW's consistently. Which is a good sign.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hopefully this match is better than last week's cage match..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*WWE really needs to stop giving away marquee matchups on TV. Cena vs. Strowman is Big 4 PPV caliber, and Roman vs. Jordan would be a great intense feud if they actually put effort into his character instead of wasting these PPV level matches against the faces of the company on heatless exhibitions. The match should be very explosive and exciting though @Chris JeriG.O.A.T. *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *WWE really needs to stop giving away marquee matchups on TV. Cena vs. Strowman is Big 4 PPV caliber, and Roman vs. Jordan would be a great intense feud if they actually put effort into his character instead of wasting these PPV level matches against the faces of the company on heatless exhibitions. The match should be very explosive and exciting though @Chris JeriG.O.A.T. *


Personally I don't mind seeing PPV tier matches on weekly TV, but what ruins Braun vs Cena for me is I know we're not going to see the match we should be seeing. Braun realistically should destroy Cena, but Cena is facing Reigns in a couple of weeks, and his credibility is at stake. So there's obviously going to be some less than satisfactory finish.

I don't think Reigns vs Jordan is going to last long, at least if they play on last week. Cena couldn't get the 'job done' against Jordan fast, I think it would really intensify their feud if Roman does away with him quickly by pinning Jordan. This is partly why I want to see Braun go destructive on Cena. Then you've got the whole storyline leading up to No Mercy with if Cena can really 'keep-up' anymore, and you get Reigns bringing his cocky side out, which really intensifies the heat between both guys.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Is this last Raw before the PPV?


No, the PPV is on the 24th, so this is the second to last Raw.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

roman reigns vs jordan, the AA burial is about complete


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Knowing how they think, both matches have to pretty much end in DQs to insure both "main events" have some oomph. Or

Roman beats Jordan but Cena comes out talking about...the usual shit after it's over.

Braun beats Cena due to Roman distraction.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Watch Roman beat Jordan in 3 seconds :ti


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Not watching tonight. Mildly interested in the Cena/Reigns feud. The fact WWE has cooled my love for Nakamura has all but turned me against the company, unfortunately.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Zapato said:


> Seems they are all in on Jordan which is good. Take their time and he could be a gem, I mean Vinnie giving him time with the two golden boys bodes well for him.


Jordan is trash


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Shadowcran said:


> Knowing how they think, both matches have to pretty much end in DQs to insure both "main events" have some oomph. Or
> 
> Roman beats Jordan but Cena comes out talking about...the usual shit after it's over.
> 
> Braun beats Cena due to Roman distraction.


I know its but a dream but i would love if they setup a roman/braun vs cena/lesnar for next week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm in like 5 fantasy football leagues, so it's gonna be hard to watch RAW tonight :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So they are doing Reigns vs Jordan and Cena vs Braun tonight, ok...

Reigns should just come out and say _"You faithless fool"_...bell rings...spear...1,2,3.

Braun will of course lose via DQ after he hits Cena with the steel steps. They will likely have a similar match to the one he has been having with Reigns at live shows.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Raw or sleep, hmmm 50/50


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Looks like a pretty good show is lined up tonight except for Wyatt and Balor. I can't wait until that feud is done, it feels like it's been dragging on forever and there is nothing remotely intriguing about it.

It would be cool if we get a great show tonight and SD should be fantastic tomorrow night; plus we'll get the MYC finals live in Vegas. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The entire crowd is quiet except for one person who HAD to make some noise...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Fuck radical Islam. Never forget. There have been over 34,000 Islamic terror attacks since 9/11/01.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

9/11 is more over than Roman,


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Okay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I hope Brock interferes in the Cena/Braun match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WOW WOW that is really loud the big dog is here!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

People want 9/11 to be remembered, yet slavery, the holocaust, hiroshima, and the near extinction of Native Americans are all blatantly ignored.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Roman Reigns gets a Universal boo*
*Cena comes out after the match*

"THEY DON'T KNOW WHETHER TO CHEER OR BOO YOU!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hmm...I wonder if Lesnar attacks Braun causing a DQ...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Did that person with the Roman Freakin Reigns sign get him confused with Seth? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The crowd had to ruin it with USA chants, other people died as well you know.


Hot opening though.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh great. Hope Braun is ready, brother.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman and Jordan should be solid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> The crowd had to ruin it with USA chants, other people died as well you know.
> 
> 
> Hot opening though.


What do you mean?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman looks like Satan on the match poster. AGAIN.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> What do you mean?


I was about to ask the same.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wkc_23 said:


> Roman and Jordan should be solid


It should actually be a burial to back up Romans claims last week


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jordan has an amazing theme song.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jason Jordan with crickets again lmfao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I like Booker T because he says "good" with a T on the end, and tells people they're lookin' jacked baby all the time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Raw or sleep, hmmm 50/50


Raw will help you sleep. It's the cure for insomnia most times.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

In terms of a physical matchup, I’m looking forward to this. And hey, 2 weeks in a row with no long, rambling promo to open the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Everytime I see Jordan I get more and more confused why people think he has a great look..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well what's with this opening? Two charisma vacuums wrestling, if I wanted that I would watch Thatcher vs Sabre


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

and the crowd goes mild


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



PraXitude said:


> Never forget. There have been over 34,000 Islamic terror attacks since 9/11/01.


I agree but our government was the ones the were in on that attack


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> The crowd had to ruin it with USA chants, other people died as well you know.


A terrorist attack that happened in America...of course they're going to chant USA


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Jordan has an amazing theme song.


Thankfully the crowd sits on their hands, and we can hear it nice and clear!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL at them using Jordan as an opponent for Roman & Cena :lol

Also Roman's unimpressed face when he saw him


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> What do you mean?


People from different countries also died, not just Americans.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I don't think Michael Cole knows what the word "poignant" means.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns please squash Jordan


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman acting like a heel.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I hope Jordan defeats Roman. 

Also, why are they in CA right now and then leaving and coming back in two weeks for No Mercy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> People from different countries also died, not just Americans.


Thousands of Americans died, much more so Americans than anyother that day. That's not even including American fireman, police officers, and first responders..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good psychology at work here.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WHAT the *FUCK* is Jason Jordan Angle wearing? :bryanlol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That's it Jordan, use the Braun Strowman method. Throw around Roman, get cheered. Works every time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> I hope Jordan defeats Roman.
> 
> Also, why are they in CA right now and then leaving and coming back in two weeks for No Mercy?


Raw is touring Australia this week. They always travel from LA when going overseas.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hope they at least give Cena-Braun 15 mins before the fuckery.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

We get to see Brock bounce back and forth!! Our cup runneth over..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Thousands of Americans died, much more so Americans than anyother that day. That's not even including American fireman, police officers, and first responders..


Not the point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Raw is touring Australia this week. They always travel from LA when going overseas.


Australia & New Zealand  In fact, they're flying to NZ directly from Cali after Raw.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Who put Booker back on commentary?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jordan throwing Roman in the turnbuckle chest first, man that's gotta hurt Roman's chest so much, him wearing a vest and all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Not the point.


You're right. The point is the attacks, 3 different attacks that day by the way, all took place IN America. Of course the people are going to chant USA. As they should. Glad they did.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Not a bad way to start off the show. I just hope they don't wear us out in the last hour again, which means they'll probably do it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman's corner clotheslines look so cozy.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Raw is touring Australia this week. They always travel from LA when going overseas.


So Emma should win at No Mercy. If not tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Thousands of Americans died, much more so Americans than anyother that day. That's not even including American fireman, police officers, and first responders..


Or the fact that you know it happened on US Soil...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns' match should be shorter than Cena's but not a squash to protect Jordan as there is no benefit in Reigns squashing him and is really not needed in order for him to backup the point he made to Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ready for this match to end.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> You're right. The point is the attacks, 3 different attacks that day by the way, all took place IN America. Of course the people are going to chant USA. As they should. Glad they did.


People will argue about anything :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

We get a lot of farming related adverts when Raw is on in NZ. I don't get it, why do NZ advertisers think a lot of farmers watch wrestling? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This thread is dead


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Reigns' match should be shorter than Cena's but not a squash to protect Jordan as there is no benefit in Reigns squashing him and is really not needed in order for him to backup the point he made to Cena.


Good point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This thread is beyond dead and this match isn't exactly helping out..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

how can roman call him a rookie when he (roman) pretty much wrestled at the same time as jordan apart from a few months, however jj was a amateur wrestler while roman was a failed college football reject


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> We get a lot of farming related adverts when Raw is on in NZ. I don't get it, why do NZ advertisers think a lot of farmers watch wrestling? :lol


Brock Lesnar owns a farm, NZ advertises farming equipment, farmers watch RAW, Illuminati confirmed?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match is doing nothing for me AT ALL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match is way to similer too the one with Cena last week.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns VS Jason Jordan opening Raw for almost 25 fucking minutes cold turkey.

Someone thought this would be a great hook on the first week of MNF.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman was talking about how long it took Cena to put away Jordan and it's taking him even longer.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena/Jordan was a lot hotter than this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



the_hound said:


> how can roman call him a rookie when he (roman) pretty much wrestled at the same time as jordan apart from a few months, however jj was a amateur wrestler while roman was a failed college football reject


Kayfabe (and also a rookie with the current angle on RAW).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> This match is doing nothing for me AT ALL


Yup I'm already not paying attention and just listening 17 minutes in, not good haha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Booker T is the highlight of this match and he is terrible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match has been boring. Absolutely nothing to this match. And it feels like it's been going on forever. Just end it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Can't believe Cole didn't call that a 'throw'..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Love those throws by Jordan


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The crowds are too dead these days to get into any matches. You can hear a pen drop

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match just shows why Reigns is not on offense for most of the matches he has.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jordan's gear is almost Rocker's (the tag team) style gear with those colors...

:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

of course it's ded, the only way roman reigns can get the crowd to make noise is when he's getting his ass kicked


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Love love love that double northern lights


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

they are doing the same spots from his cena match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

He’s going to lose, but these are the kind of matches Jordan’s been needing since this ridiculous storyline started.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match is a tad better then the one last week.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

please end this


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

hahahaaaaaaa

PUT THE ROCKET ON THIS KID

:booklel


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Long haired dude and his mom at ringside annoy me.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Decent match but way too long for Raw.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jordan is having a great showing!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jordan should take the pin if his storyline is going anywhere (and then take the title off the Miz)


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Maybe it has been said before, but I think they need to drop the Jordan is Kurt's son angle. I mean if they are not going to do anything with it then why bother?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

#well that fucking sucked


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

best ending would be for jordan to lock in the crossface, reigns gets to the rope and jordan won't break it so he gets DQed

lol of course reigns wins with another one of his patented shitty spears


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

well that was pointless


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The Cena match was better.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match sucks then again it has Reigns in it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

A little late but BEAUTIFUL northern lights earlier! Jericho would smile at that one. Jordan really showing athletecism in his offense here.

Too bad the character/personality hasn't matched the athleticism. Spinning wheels until then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So, they have Reigns beat Jordan in the same amount of time that he mocked Cena for doing it last week..

:lol

Way to make Reigns look like a geek again for no reason..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good match

perfect length. Not too long at all


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Shake his damn hand, Roman!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Micheal Cole literally said the same thing two weeks in a row the exact same way :lmao

"John Cena wins the match against a very GAME Jason Jordan."
"Roman Reigns wins the match against a very GAME Jason Jordan."


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Charly :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Finally it's over. Pretty bad match. They made Jordan look pretty competitive but the match was weak. 

Looking forward to Strowman/Cena.

Edit: :lol Cena/Reigns Mic Battle III coming up.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What is this crap supposed to be? Cena giving the nod of approval to a TV?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Charly looks pretty tonight


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

DA DADA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena roast session part III


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Very weird segment on multiple levels.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena's out next? Time for him to be a sarcastic asshole again I guess -_-


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

They are trying so hard to get Jordan over with Cena and Reigns. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



SovereignVA said:


> Micheal Cole literally said the same thing two weeks in a row the exact same way :lmao
> 
> "John Cena wins the match against a very GAME Jason Jordan."
> "Roman Reigns wins the match against a very GAME Jason Jordan."


Mikey Soundbytes does not stray.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

both matches were pretty strong


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



deepelemblues said:


> best ending would be for jordan to lock in the crossface, reigns gets to the rope and jordan won't break it so he gets DQed
> 
> lol of course reigns wins with another one of his patented shitty spears


not in this day n age it wont, roman has to stand tall


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good match but didn’t need to go as long as it did.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Here comes another sad attempt at a shoot. I wonder which line, Reigns will botch this time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Has anyone seen the Toyota commercial that uses Cena's theme song for the background music? It makes no sense, like who in the Toyota marketing department thought that would be a good idea?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Trophies said:


> They are trying so hard to get Jordan over with Cena and Reigns. :lol


 Jordan was impressive tonight, just needs a gimmick and show more personality.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena/Jordan was far better than the trash we just saw. And that match was only decent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Here comes another sad attempt at a shoot. I wonder which line, Reigns will botch this time.


 Punk comes out and buries them both :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Don't tell me the first hour will pretty much have only Reigns, Cena, and Jordan.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Poor fella


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I say this match was a tad better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907399744917344256
*RESPEK.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Mango13 said:


> Has anyone seen the Toyota commercial that uses Cena's theme song for the background music? It makes no sense, like who in the Toyota marketing department thought that would be a good idea?


I saw that watching football yesterday. :lmao

I was like "WHERE'S THE JOKE. WHATS THE POINT OF THIS?"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman's face when Cena's music hit :lmao He looked so irritated LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Another huge pop for Cena with all cheers..

:lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Y did Reigns stay in the ring like he knew Cena was coming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

for the love of god, drop the "BIG DAWG" bullshit ffs, that goes for braun and brock oh and seth


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns tonight already reaffirming he's not that great of an in ring worker. Now time to do the same with his mic work.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I rarely mark for moves, but man that Jordan's Northern Lights Suplex is a thing of beauty.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Time to go to bed folks. We’re about to see murder on live TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

OMG.

:lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Next burial incoming?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns about to be murdered on the mic 3 weeks in a row lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WTF


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

If we are going this kayfabe route: Kevin Owens came in and beat Cena first ppv IIRC. During the US open challenge, many midcarders almost beat Cena, including a 1st night Sami Zayn. Strange.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

eh what????


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Not gonna lie, this is hard to watch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns already sounding delusional as fuck. :lol


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Actually Roman, Cena has a 5 star match under his belt and you don't so . . .


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

roman shoulda just jumped him this is terrible fucking writing

you dont talk shit back to a dude talking like that to you, you punch him in the face


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL this is going well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Something that annoys the shit out of me is that Cena never takes his opponent's replies to him seriously, he just makes fun of it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The “Cena doesn’t have great matches” thing really isn’t a thing anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Who the fuck is writing Roman's material? :lol

More great matches :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena pwning Roman like the little sweet nothing!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

No protected, hand up chair shots and we must say "crap" and "idiot" on the stick, but Human freaking Centipede refrences are okay? 

Cue the Farnsworth Whaaaa


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

It's happening again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Eh I'm tired of this now, ROMAN stop letting Cena talk down to you, just knock the mic from his hand and kick his ass!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Something that annoys the shit out of me is that Cena never takes his opponent's replies to him seriously, he just makes fun of it.


This so much.

Back in the day if you got one over on The Rock, he would ACT like you got one over on him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

When John Cena retires will his time not be now anymore? Ha ha! I feel like he has a while before we have to think about that.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am marking for Cena!!!!!!!

I should have bought tickets to this Raw.
(but I'd rather be in boxers waiting for Ubereats)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena doing it again. Cena putting Roman's ass in his place.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Swear to fool people into thinking you're the alpha :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why does Cena still talk like he is black?


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The only thing Reigns seems to be able to do in these situations is say 'bitch'


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

JUST FUCKING HIT CENA FFS 

would rock or austin or trips or ANYBODY from when wrestling was actually good take getting talked to like this? nope.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Bring your bitch ass back here :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

who the fuck is writing this shit seriously


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

REVENUE IS SKY HIGH :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Revenue is sky high? lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well, It's time for Reigns to go back to not talking with a face like a teenage girl again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

"Revenue is sky high" tell that to the entire pyro team that don't have jobs anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena needs WWE.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

so romans new schtick is just lying about shit?


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh Roman. It's the other way around. WWE just loves it when Cena is around. When he goes off for shows and movies is when they want him back.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman must be reading my posts


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns with that record revenue!!!!!,!,!,!,!,


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Eh, did Reigns just outright lie that ticket sales are great?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Holy shit Roman is still talking nonsense all the while delivering terribly.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman is terrible, just stop.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman actually brought up the funny arguments brought up here!

Record-breaking REVENUES, y'all! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jesus christ this is bad.

Roman a bigger draw than Cena and Cena not breaking into Hollywood?

Who's doing Transformers and is in line for Shazaam.

3-0 for Cena. Damn.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns just looks tired talking.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman's idea of a good promo:

*insert BITCH into promo*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Holy fuck that drug test line LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman: I liked that

:HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

OH SHIT.

:lmao

The Drug test. :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

They need to just fight


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Okay this shit is boring. Like I do not give a damn about this Cena/Reigns feud.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

BAW GAWD!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

this is the most pathetic shit i've seen in a while

both these guys are getting buried being a part of this


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That drug test line...holy shit lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good comeback boy Reigns, nice ending line from cena. 


This match is gonna be great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena really brought up a failed drug test.:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena 3
Roman 0


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Record revenue mention lolz


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Of course he gets the last word lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So Roman's just straight up lying right now :lol

Cena's right....Roman's just burying himself.

"Record revenue"

"More great matches in two years than Cena's had in his career"

fp

That drug test line though.....DAYUUUUUUUM!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well, we just saw a rape.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Just realized, everything that Roman just said, Vince wishes so badly that it was all true. And none of it was.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Charly looks pretty every night



Fixed


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns sounds just like the delusional WWE fucks on this board.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Although, it is fair to say these segments between the two are getting worse and worse by the week. First week was by far the best.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

dat Record Revenue reference
dat Adderall reference


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns dominated by Cena:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

"these two want to destroy each other" doesnt look like it tbh


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

"I know a guy." LOL!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman stop


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wow, really? Record revenue? Ticket sales? Which if you look at some of their house shows lately, you see that ain't the case. That's the material they give Roman? Lol.

I did get a chuckle out of that drug test line.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



SureUmm said:


> Just realized, everything that Roman just said, Vince wishes so badly that it was all true. And none of it was.


Which makes it all the more poetic. God, am I really going to have to cheer Cena...

Oh, and people can say whatever about Cena burying opponents or such on the mic, but it's never been that bad of a rape since I started watching again in 2014. Face the truth, Reigns is another level of awful.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Who's Sasha jobbing to tonight?

1) The Whale
2) The Lilliputian
3) Emma


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Reigns sounds just like the delusional WWE fucks on this board.


dat record revenue


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:lol people on here going "Romans lying" after dropping them truth bombs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



deepelemblues said:


> this is the most pathetic shit i've seen in a while
> 
> both these guys are getting buried being a part of this


 Not really, everything Roman said was false or half truths.

-Cena is getting Hollywood gigs
-Cena is only around because Vince needs him, he clearly wants out
-Revenue is up but they're spending more, hence the tiny profits and budget cuts
-Cena moves tickets (probably the only one in the company who makes a difference), Roman couldn't out draw Dean whilst champion.

A Roman stan (WWE98988 or Vince) is writing Roman's lines, hence the lies or partial truths to justify his push.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I have never been a Cena fan, but I am actually liking his promos against Reigns


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns is basically the gimp from Pulp Fiction, if Bruce Willis joined in at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I have no idea what they are trying to accomplish with this program anymore.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> I have no idea what they are trying to accomplish with this program anymore.


Bury Reigns? Let's hope so.

Give Cena the win at No Mercy too.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That Adderall reference line won't be topped in this build up.

Mic drop status achieved by Cena.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> I have no idea what they are trying to accomplish with this program anymore.


To tell us that the WWE is doing fine and that Roman is thee guy to lead us into the future.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Although, it is fair to say these segments between the two are getting worse and worse by the week. First week was by far the best.


Yeah, it's obvious that Vince toned Cena down.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman's lines were almost as bad as his delivery.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Sorry guys, I forgot to feed Roman the line about merch sales.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I kinda feel bad for Roman, he is trying, but he is not on Cena's league and he is getting destroyed week after week.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That's 2 out of 3 for RR. Cena is just an easier target I think.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Quick, Somebody Call It for Roman fans...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Cena needs WWE.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


That was a gem of a script eh? Im sure plenty of business-minded watchers got a kick out the "herp de derp revenues forget profits and asset/debt ratio" thinking too. 

I was on hiatus, so I missed the Cena/Rock stuff when it happened, but Cena said in interviews he was intentionally held back in the scripts to propel Rock and Cena kept begging to freelance it and he got shut down. Got pissed off, audibled a bit calling Rock on having crib notes and Rock went speechless until a near fight in the back afterwards. 

Funny how history has a way of flowing itself into similar situations. When he is on few in history can murk Cena, but Reigns HAS to get a shot or two in while exchanging. We haven't really seen it yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> "I know a guy." LOL!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Terrible delivery, terrible facials, no charisma but hey he didn't botch his lines so improvement.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I imagine Big Money Meltzer laughing at that Roman promo as much as we did


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol people on here going "Romans lying" after dropping them truth bombs.


 Cena is getting gigs - ESPYs, Transformers and potentially Shazaam.

Roman doesn't sell more tickets than Cena - fact. Aother fact, Dean was moving more tickets than Roman while Roman was champion - Fact.

Cena can have great matches, hell he's had a 5* match without smoke and mirrors like Roman does for all his 'great' matches.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol people on here going "Romans lying" after dropping them truth bombs.


Truth bombs? :lol

- WWE is financially in worse shape than they've been in a long time.

- Cena is getting Hollywood gigs. Rumored to be in talks to play Shazaam.

- Cena has had far more great matches than Roman. Hell, he has a 5 star match to his name.

Roman's "points" were just straight up fallacies.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why do they have Roman say lines about ticket sales that anyone can google?
Why do they point viewers towards obvious lies?

Record revenue? What the actual fuck?

These Reigns pseudo shoot crap promos are like Vince Russo wrote them on a piece of toilet paper at 6 in the morning during a butthole and brainstorming session.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

'I know a guy'

We know you do Roman. That's why you failed the wellness test.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Emma ftw.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol people on here going "Romans lying" after dropping them truth bombs.


What truth bombs? Have you seen some of their house shows in the past years. Some of them don’t do so well. Or the fact that Roman doesn’t come anywhere close to Cena in merch sales. Or that WWE does well not because of one guy, but because of their brand.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Surely Emma is not winning here, right?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Cena is getting gigs - ESPYs, Transformers and potentially Shazaam.
> 
> Roman doesn't sell more tickets than Cena - fact
> 
> Cena can have great matches, hell he's had a 5* match without smoke and mirrors like Roman does for all his 'great' matches.


Beat me to it by a second :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MEMS said:


> That's 2 out of 3 for RR. Cena is just an easier target I think.


Legit question are you deaf or just ridiculously clueless?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Piper Niven > Nia Jax


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

In NXT, this would be a great match. On the main roster of RAW, not so much.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Sasha is the most overrated female wrestler.
Looks like a rat, skinny like a junkie and an attitude that stinks


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Reigns brought up the most important part: Cena confronted him -- not the other way around like it's always been during Cena's career.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miss Piggy Bliss with dem oral skillz.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wow, Emma’s actually getting some offense. I honestly figured this would have been over by now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia Jax looks so edible with her big fine ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why book is stumbling on his words


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

can't we have one match without this fucking bullshit, its no wonder this so called diva revolution bullshit fell dead on its arse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*FELLATE DAT*! :reigns2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Cena is getting gigs - ESPYs, Transformers and potentially Shazaam.
> 
> Roman doesn't sell more tickets than Cena - fact. Aother fact, Dean was moving more tickets than Roman while Roman was champion - Fact.
> 
> Cena can have great matches, hell he's had a 5* match without smoke and mirrors like Roman does for all his 'great' matches.


:lol so salty

truth hurts son


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Terrible delivery, terrible facials, no charisma but hey he didn't botch his lines so improvement.


Roman's delivery is at its best when he's pissed the fuck off.

The problem is they keep trying to have him come off as cool and confident.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia looks gigantic in regular clothes. Thought she was smaller.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia Jax looks like the aunty at the cookout that gets super wasted.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Steve Black Man said:


> Truth bombs? :lol
> 
> - WWE is financially in worse shape than they've been in a long time.
> 
> ...


 It's something you'd expect his stan to write :lol

Material was weak af and idiotic to anyone who has any knowledge of the business. I hope Meltzer rightfully tears it to shreds in his review.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Do they really think it's some kind of interesting character thing to show Nia Jax staring into the distance all the time? So tired of her face.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia should stay in catering before she injures someone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia looking good in normal clothes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The sooner they send Nia back to NXT the better. Can't believe we are set for a Nia/Alexa program post-No Mercy.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Piss break section, the female division of Raw like always...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



SovereignVA said:


> Roman's delivery is at its best when he's pissed the fuck off.
> 
> The problem is they keep trying to have him come off as cool and confident.


Even then, he botches his promo's. Kepp him away from the mic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol so salty
> 
> truth hurts son


 I've given you facts.

The numbers are all there to see. Google it if you like.

Are you so delusional now that you've fooled yourself into thinking Roman is a bigger draw than Cena :dead3

Fuck, Cena part time is still selling a fuck ton more merch than Roman :mj4

Your stupidity is just starting to piss me off now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I think it was so cool Nia was in a fashion show!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Sorry guys, I forgot to feed Roman the line about merch sales.*


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why do they have Roman say lines about ticket sales that anyone can google?
> Why do they point viewers towards obvious lies?
> 
> Record revenue? What the actual fuck?
> ...


Why do you think? You smarks are being worked.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Terrible delivery, terrible facials, no charisma but hey he didn't botch his lines so improvement.


And they said Roman has the most charisma from the Shield... lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> It's something you'd expect his stan to write :lol
> 
> Material was weak af and idiotic to anyone who has any knowledge of the business. I hope Meltzer rightfully tears it to shreds in his review.


Bitch ass = Good Promo
n


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I turned RAW off I can't sit through 3 hours of crap


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

funny how smarks choosing sides to two guys they suppose to hate 


I boo both men 


and btw why was my account deleted


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> I've given you facts.
> 
> The numbers are all there to see. Google it if you like.
> 
> ...


I never said he was a better draw nor did Roman himself say he was better. 


Its just so funny how you get so triggered about what anything Roman does or say. He gets under your skin so bad. Its just too funny


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

whats the fuck is cole doing making all those weird ass noises "oh" "ughh" "owwwwww" "ouch" "ohhhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Alexa is not very good on commentary.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Now after piss, going back to see some videos until the piss break section of Raw ends.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is it just me or are the crowds more dead than they were less than a year ago? Ppl are going to stop watching if there isn't any energy in the stadium 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Shut up cole!


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why does bliss and jax smile if there heels.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> I never said he was a better draw nor did Roman himself say he was better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The delusion is real.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> :lol so salty
> 
> truth hurts son


What "salt"?

Prove him wrong.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> I've given you facts.
> 
> The numbers are all there to see. Google it if you like.
> 
> ...


Which is what he is trying to do. Its why he is not offering any substance to anything he says. He's just trying to troll people. You're getting trolled.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Can't they just get Emma pregnant, and lay a cookie trail for Nia to the Exit door, so it can be #ShutTheFUCKupAboutHashtags ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Carmella and the briefcase and James Ellsworth is about the only semi-entertaining thing going on in the women's division right now. Other than that both Raw and Smackdown divisions are flat. Divas era was better.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> I never said he was a better draw nor did Roman himself say he was better.
> 
> 
> Its just so funny how you get so triggered about what anything Roman does or say. He gets under your skin so bad. Its just too funny


 What irks me how delusional marks like yourself think that was a good promo. You know the facts. There was no truths there, he again buried himself. No idea who wrote that trash, but I bet these lines for Roman's ignorant fan base (10 year olds and women marks) who aren't aware of the facts. Being a smark, you should have been able to see straight through it and seen it was the drivel it was.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Yay, Sasha wins :woo! She needed that to regain some steam.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Steve Black Man said:


> What "salt"?
> 
> Prove him wrong.


 Roman buried himself tonight and he's not gonna admit it. It's 3-0, even when he was supposed to win last week.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Raw has been terrible. You had Reigns vs Jordan (Average), you had Cena vs Lance Storm on promos, and squash. Definitely what you need when you are up against "football"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yay, Sasha wins :woo! She needed that to regain some steam.*


Yet, she'll lose at No Mercy and at Survivor Series to the 4Horsewomen of MMA. She's going nowhere and losing fans due to booking. I've cooled off on her.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> *Can't they just get Emma pregnant*, and lay a cookie trail for Nia to the Exit door, so it can be #ShutTheFUCKupAboutHashtags ?


:lol Wtf? Why does Emma need to get pregnant?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> What irks me how delusional marks like yourself think that was a *good promo*. You know the facts. There was no truths there, he again buried himself. No idea who wrote that trash, but I bet these lines for Roman's ignorant fan base (10 year olds and women marks) who aren't aware of the facts. Being a smark, you should have been able to see straight through it and seen it was the drivel it was.


its called an opinion. If I or anyone else thinks it was a good promo than let us think it, if you think it was bad than by all means think its bad. You are not an expert. 


Stop getting so heated on everything Roman does.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

They won’t do it, but I would love if they had a Cena/Reigns vs. Brock/Bruan tag match next week.

Got to say though SD has been bad as of late, I’m looking forward to tomorrow’s show a lot and even more the MYC Finals afterwards.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Lesnar isn't interfering. God damn it.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MC 16 said:


> Raw has been terrible. You had Reigns vs Jordan (Average), you had Cena vs *Lance Storm* on promos, and squash. Definitely what you need when you are up against "football"


That's unfair to Lance.

He's not that fucking bad.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I hope Big Show gets better soon! He has to get hip surgery.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This Roman/Cena feud is getting dumber every week. Why are wrestlers having a match over any of this? "You spilled a drink on me," and Paul Bearer's urn were better than this nonsense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wwe9391 said:


> its called an opinion. If I or anyone else thinks it was a good promo than let us think it, if you think it was bad than by all means think its bad. You are not an expert.
> 
> 
> Stop getting so heated on everything Roman does.


 Where were the truth bombs?

99% of what Roman said was either lies or half truths (record revenue - ignoring the fact they have tiny profits and have had to cut costs across the board).


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So, hour 1 was Reigns VS Jordan with no story, Reigns eaten alive by John Cena, and Nia's fat ass on commentary while Emma gets squashed.

Right.

They know there is competition, right? And it's not Walt Disney.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> The sooner they send Nia back to NXT the better. Can't believe we are set for a Nia/Alexa program post-No Mercy.














Afrolatino said:


> Piss break section, the female division of Raw like always...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Gainn said:


> That's unfair to Lance.
> 
> He's not that fucking bad.


True, Lance Storm was actually witty.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Brock's bouncy house!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

And now a generic Paul Heyman promo.

If Strowman doesn't floor him, I don't care.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Brock is lame. Doesn't excite me anymore unless he's getting his ass kicked by Strowman or Joe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



307858 said:


> Yet, she'll lose at No Mercy and at Survivor Series to the 4Horsewomen of MMA. She's going nowhere and losing fans due to booking. I've cooled off on her.


*Her booking has no effect on my fandom. I was a fan when she was a sidekick with 50/50 booking in the BFFs, and I'll keep being a fan in spite of her poor booking now.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Irrelevant said:


> :lol Wtf? Why does Emma need to get pregnant?


I know lol! Also why does Nia need to eat a trail of cookies? :laugh:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Great. Heyman about the cut the exact same promo for the millionth time...fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> I've given you facts.
> 
> The numbers are all there to see. Google it if you like.
> 
> ...


There is a reason he is the only person in my ignore list 0


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Asmodeus said:


> This Roman/Cena feud is getting dumber every week. Why are wrestlers having a match over any of this? "You spilled a drink on me," and Paul Bearer's urn were better than this nonsense.


The program is an incoherent mess.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why not just once Brock sprints out there, calls out the opponent, physicality to build the heat/match and that's that. Nobody can deny Heyman's greatness on the stick, but this formula is TIRED!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ace said:


> Where were the truth bombs?
> 
> 99% of what Roman said was either lies or half truths (record profit - ignoring the fact they have tiny profits and have had to cut costs across the board).


Or they were truths and it drives you nuts he maybe right. 

Why does it bother you is much? Do you have stocks in WWE?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Asmodeus said:


> This Roman/Cena feud is getting dumber every week. Why are wrestlers having a match over any of this? "You spilled a drink on me," and Paul Bearer's urn were better than this nonsense.


 It was great the first week, but it's dropped off since then big time. Seems so convoluted and inorganic, it's a bootleg Punk-Cena feud with the breaking of the 4th fall. That shit was magic and must watch TV every week.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Paul Heyman. I speak on the behalf of... everyone. SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

if heyman makes quip about hurricanes and brock i will quit watching this shit for good


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

RAW is Brock. 
I want carnage. 
F5 Michael Cole for giggles


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good god Heyman, first Reigns on a mic, now this. I can't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Just let Lesnar speak.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Yeah Paul Heyman promos are trash.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Her booking has no effect on my fandom. I was a fan when she was a sidekick with 50/50 booking in the BFFs, and I'll keep being a fan in spite of her poor booking now.*


 You were a fan of hers the day she came out of the womb black.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am so tired of Heyman and his promos at this point.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That animu sign with BRAAAUUUNNNN :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Brock is so over. Its almost like he is a face.
Give him the mic


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I know lol! Also why does Nia need to eat a trail of cookies? :laugh:


To keep both off TV.
I can't stand their damn awful banter about fucking hashtags.


----------



## RT4 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yay, Sasha wins :woo! She needed that to regain some steam.*


she still the legit loser.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh my god so over this Heyman's routine.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



HBKRollins said:


> Just let Lesnar speak.


"Braun Strowman needs to know I am a MERCENARY!?"


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This is where Lesnar lost the UFC title. Damn.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Im on my phone during a Heyman promo. Never thought i be so bored with him.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Only 207 days guys. Then Brock's contract will expire, and no more long boring, generic promos from Paul.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I hate all this Strowman hype because he's gonna eat the pin at no Mercy.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I always enjoy seeing how Paul sells something and studying his rhetorical technique but the promos are pretty repetitive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

These promos have to stop.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Got to say, though I’ve become numb to Heyman promos. But I love this one.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

HOLYYYYYYY FUCK


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I started the show late. Nice moment of silence to start the night. The Jordan and Reigns match was boring af.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That was awesome


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh noes!!! Turn around!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Yessss :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

When you no sell a German from Brock, you know you’re badass.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So pleased that they didn't have Braun do the "we'll have this fight on MY time" bullshit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Okay that was actually awesome :lmao

*Lesnar suplexs Strowman*
*No effect*

"Holy shit! Holy shit! Holy shit!"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Thank you strowman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Braun fucking up Lesnar again :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That no sell.:mark:

:braun :braun


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Only 207 days guys. Then Brock's contract will expire, and no more long boring, generic promos from Paul.


I'd agree with you, but honestly that bastard is probably gonna re-sign...


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I want BLOOD or it didn't happen!!!!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ok, Strowman bouncing across the whole ring and getting right up from that German needs to be a GIF.


----------



## RT4 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Braun is going over at no mercy I can feel it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm scared now


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

All this would be a lot more impressive if Goldberg hadn't squashed Lesnar already...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Strowman with that Ishii no sell wens3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I absolutely hate how they've been booking Lesnar feuds lately.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The look of Brock Lesnar's face when Braun Strowman no-sold him :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

My eyes popped wide open when Strowman no-showed the suplex. Lesnar had a fantastic reaction to it as well. Great segment.

Lesnar/Strowman back in the driver's seat for No Mercy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

shades of awesome and tanaka


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Lesnar putting over Strowman again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Really cool how Braun stood up and no sold the german suplex. Good segment even tho they should cut down on Heyman's promos, they are redundant.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Y'all know Brock is beating him in 7 minutes clean right :kobelol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*"I TOLD YOU I'M NOT GOING TO SUPLEX CITY!!!" :braun*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Amazing no sell


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## RT4 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

shit wyatt is next well back to football.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This basically confirms Braun is losing at No Mercy or we’re at least getting a no contest. But damn, he’s been the strongest and well booked guy since probably The Shield as a unit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> To keep both off TV.
> I can't stand their damn awful banter about fucking hashtags.


I think it is WWE trying to be trendy and it usually doesn't work out. WWE is like that old guy that tries really hard to be hip and with it. I hope that my example makes sense lol! 

Maybe they are trying to make fun of Millennials? They know Millennials use social media and stuff. WWE probably tells them to say that stuff at least I am assuming that they do.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Braun is making Lesnar look like a bigger underdog than Goldberg did.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This probably guarantees that Brock is winning.

Still a great segment. Got even this dead as fuck crowd to pop a bit. Braun clearly should win.

Enzo on Miz TV? Why? -_- Why do we have to see that? fpalm And look, Bray Wyatt next. =/


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Bray Wyatt is charismatic?!? then why the f*** hasn't he been pushed to the moon, Cole?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Bray Wyatt ... then probably Balor.

Aside from Braun being indestructible, just about everything on this Raw sucks so far.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Bray Wyatt still being over is damned impressive. Shows that bad material can't completely shut off a connection with the fans.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Right off to bed


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Y'all know Brock is beating him in 7 minutes clean right :kobelol


Shh, let us hope damn it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So Wyatt and then a MizTV segment? Yeah...time for a break.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Brocks facial expressions there were brilliant.
After Brock can shown up there and was lais out it makes me think Brock is retaining


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Ok, Strowman bouncing across the whole ring and getting right up from that German needs to be a GIF.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907410630029832192


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Braun is the best part of Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Goldust is awesome!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Alright he's got this new gear and the cool graphic and they've teased a story. Come on, let's do something with Goldust.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So it will be a triple combo of Goldust, Wyatt and MizTV? damn...this second hour will hit hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Another Bray titan-tron promo.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ok LOVED Braun kicking Brock's ass :mark: I love seeing Brock get his!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

sick kids
natural disasters

if the wwe did not depress us enough with their product they give us that shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


















:mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I liked that promo from Bray. Short and Sweet.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

A Goldust/Wyatt feud would be right up my alley.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I’m waiting for the day Bray goes face. It’s the only thing that can really save his career.. Because no matter how many babbling promos or how much bad booking, fans still want to get behind him.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Mid card jobber feud goldust vs bray wyatt


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wish Goldust didn't have to lose this match (he will)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

man vs man is the tag line of the match for bray vs finn What the fuck is seriously going through the bookers head when coming up with this shit, i honestly thought wwf from 94-to early 96 was bad, this is ten times worse.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Come on WWE give me Ambrollins, they haven't even been mentioned yet lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*They're seriously going to waste time on Wyatt cutting the same fucking promo on GOLDUST IN 2017?! Are you serious right now? I can't uttahere*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Am I the only one who would rather have seen a Goldust entrance than Brays.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Glad my Vikings are playing tonight. Guess I'll catch Joe Cronin's review instead of watching this shit show.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

another goldust job


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Guess it was something for Goldust to do I guess.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

heat for removing paint


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Every single time I look at Bray I wonder WTF JoJo was thinking going after him :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Come on WWE give me Ambrollins, they haven't even been mentioned yet lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Bray :lmao He's been entertaining tonight.


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

here comes the vanilla midget


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What's with the dudes and the cringe anime signs fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Honestly, that was the first semi interesting, heat building moment they’ve done in this feud.

The Bar!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hey, just noticed, random Goldust face turn too.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wiping the paint off Goldust to allude to Finn is a cool idea...except that Finn has never denied that he's just a man, and he usually wrestles without the paint.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Luke Gallows getting TV time fpalm


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I feel like the Balor/Wyatt feud should be much better than what it is.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Every single time I look at Bray I wonder WTF JoJo was thinking going after him :lol


he's better looking than that greasy haired twat ambrose


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Aww when Charly said 'guests' I was hoping it'd be Dean & Seth :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I wonder if people recognize Goldust less due to the paint? Like he could go out in public and people wouldn't recognize him as much. But then he did wrestle without the paint to but that was years ago.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Duh duh duh duh duh, SHEAMUS AND CESARO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Good promo from Sheamus and Cesaro.

:bjpenn


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

its irish travis bickle from taxi


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Charly is thinking "that is the lamest fucking line I've ever heard" :lol :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Got to say, this has been my favorite run of Sheamus’s career up to this point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



the_hound said:


> he's better looking than that greasy haired twat ambrose


Oh wow, mature. Insult my favourite wrestler in an attempt to annoy me (Y)


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hoping for a promo from Ambrose and Rollins too rather than just a run in or commentary


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Good promo from Sheamus and Cesaro.
> 
> :bjpenn


Agreed. Implying that there's a chance Seth and Dean will turn on each other at some point is a good move. Creates a bit more intrigue for their rematch.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I feel like the Balor/Wyatt feud should be much better than what it is.


WWE have hardly given them shit to work with.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Shemus with a liverpool badge on his jacket.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Hoping for a promo from Ambrose and Rollins too rather than just a run in or commentary


Yeah. They took a step down with the fued last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Thank God the Mae Young Classic finals will replace 205 live tomorrow. It should do good numbers and show that the women need a show more than the awful CW Division.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Sheamus looks like some generic bad dudes lackey. I don't mean it in a mean way he looks cool lol!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907394639795277824
Animu Brauuunnnnnn and Asuka should just go to the ring and clear out the entire locker room.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

RAW needs to end with Reigns beating the hell out of Cena or a brawl between both, something...anything worthwhile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Rollins and Ambrose on commentary again.

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Kairi :zayn3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LMAO Seth not knowing Dean brought binoculars :lmao

Seth using the binoculars the wrong way around :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Gallows is GARBAGE

Karl is being dragged down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

If someone can make a GIF of Ambrose using the binoculars, much appreciated.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Jedah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907394639795277824
> Animu Brauuunnnnnn and Asuka should just go to the ring and clear out the entire locker room.


Braun should grab that Anime Brauuunnnnnn and raise it in the middle of the ring :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

THIS IS WHAT WE NEED FROM THIS FUED.

Edit: Actually that was lame :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Brawl.

:mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Luke Gallows' sleeveless leather trench coat is the lamest piece of wrestling attire to ever exist in a reality where Kalisto's dick cape never happened.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I smell an 8 man tag with The Hardys soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

2 minutes of Ambrollins and now we have to sit through Miz and Enzo -_-


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That's it of Ambrose and Rollins? Ugh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm down for the Club to be added to the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Best segment in a couple weeks for the feud. Good promo from Sheasaro and some agression from Seth/Dean, and a brawl. Nice.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Enzo? Bathroom break time everyone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Thank God the Mae Young Classic finals will replace 205 live tomorrow. It should do good numbers and show that the women need a show more than the awful CW Division.*


There still is going to be a 205 live show tomorrow. And you are delusional if you think a womens only show would be good given that they managed to ruin all 3 womens divisions in WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Architect-Rollins said:


> That's it of Ambrose and Rollins? Ugh


Fucked up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907415931961217025


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The brawl was way too short for that to be considered good unfortunately.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

RAW has actually been quite decent this week. The Miz and Enzo doesn't interest me at all though.. 

Fun times so far!


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

And the run of good monday night raws comes to an end


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Jedah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907394639795277824
> Animu Brauuunnnnnn and Asuka should just go to the ring and clear out the entire locker room.


Trying to understand the connection between Kanna and Braun.

...I got nuthin'.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



ShowStopper said:


> Brawl.
> 
> :mark:


*BRAAAAWWWWLLLL!!!!

*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907416384920985600


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

nm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why does Tapout need a body spray?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh good. Was gonna say I need more than two minutes of Rollins on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh shit, this just got interesting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Mickey Mouse and Batman as tag partners :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nice!


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Remember when wwe used to be funny?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

ASUKAAAA!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Asuka on Raw :mark:

Smackdown is fucked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Gonna be the Hardys, IMO.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

ASUKA ON RAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Asuka vignette!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, what happened with Rollin & Ambrose backstage with Kurt? I missed that part.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Asuka :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

NO ONE IS READY FOR ASUKA!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Uh I don't know how Asuka will work on Raw with that roster.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Asuka yay.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This is what they should be doing for NXT talent. Slowly building up their debut with classic vignette's.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Whoever leaves No Mercy as champ is getting fucked by Asuka.*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Uh oh, it is official..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well if we didn't know already...RIP Smackdown


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why is Nia standing on a crate?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

RIP RAW womens division


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Nia looks so much better in regular clothes than that god awful bodysuit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*Not cool, Balor.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907417090612658177


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Headliner said:


> Uh I don't know how Asuka will work on Raw with that roster.


She'll lose to Alexa or Nia soon enough, don't worry. The Total Divas will continue to reign supreme.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Back to being best friends? When were they ever best friends?

Do tag matches and a couple backstage segments make you best friends.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH ELIAS?!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The models for that Champions game are ugly as hell lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Time to walk with Elias.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Whoever leaves No Mercy as champ is getting fucked by Asuka.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> NO ONE IS READY FOR ASUKA!


*I am.*


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Elias <3 A guy with at least a little charisma!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

walk with elias------to the exit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I think they're going to have Asuka bury the entire Raw female roster for a good little while. It's going to be all about her..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Now I know I get Ambrollins again later I don't mind sitting through Miz and Enzo and whatever else now  :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Trophies said:


> Well if we didn't know already...RIP Smackdown


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Roxinius said:


> Legit question are you deaf or just ridiculously clueless?


Neither. I'm just impartial and I'm not a sheep like many in here. I'm seeing a bored RR and a desperate Cena.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

It's silly that Elias says "hello I'm Elias" right after the ring announcer introduces him :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

this guy is awesome.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WWE should donate some of their record revenue to Hurricane Irma relief


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am hearing Nikki Bella came out to promote Dancing with the Stars during commercial.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why did they take away his last name?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Get fucking Kalisto off my screen.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Why don't these rude jobbers ever let Elias finish his songs?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I thought TJ Perkins was about to come out. Was hoping it was the start of CW integration...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hoping Elias buries this fool in record time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is this the first time Kalisto's been on Raw since that dumpster match with Braun?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Kalisto should be in 205!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

It's so weird they have Cole liking Elias and Corey hating him :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Fucking Kalisto.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Elias is fucking based lmao.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Sampson’s shtick gets more entertaining by the week. I would consider down the line having him run as a face.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I love the over-the-top cheap heat of Elias.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> It's silly that Elias says "hello I'm Elias" right after the ring announcer introduces him :lol


Heyman does the same tbf


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I am.*


She is so pretty! I'm looking forward to her and Sasha wrestling. My Mom wants Asuka to beat the crap out of Alexa.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wkc_23 said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


is it any wonder when the show they paid to see fucking sucks


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

There's, like, a midcard on Raw. Elias is an actual midcarder.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena/Strowman next. Ambrose/Rollins 8 man main eventing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Uh, why tf is Cena and Braun not the main event.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Elias should be put into the IC title picture soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Not putting Cena/Braun as your main event...

:lmao :lmao :lmao

There is literally not one thing this company can do right these days.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So I'm hearing Ambrose and Rollins are main eventing? Not gonna complain about that :shrug


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What a power bomb. Damn.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Does anyone remember when Lesnar absolutely laid out Strauman with a stiff clothesline in the Royal Rumble 2 years ago?? I am sure there is a gif for it.

Whenever the WWe proposes that Strauman is some destructive threat to Lesnar I can't help but think of that, lol.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

lol Cena/Strowman already? Fuck the third hour I guess


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The tag match will be the main event it seems.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

They're really going to put fucking Enzo after Cena/Strowman?

I'd imagine that the football schedules must have something to do with this.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena and Strowman won't get started. Brock will intervene during Strowman's entrance or something along those lines.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Got a lot of time to fill, what the hell are they up to now?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> The tag match will be the main event it seems.


nah, pretty sure Enzo successfully lobbied for the main event segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



the_hound said:


> is it any wonder when the show they paid to see fucking sucks


This show doesn't even suck though....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907419290248163328


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I feel like they are trying to squeeze all these big Cena matches in before he leaves for that movie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



SureUmm said:


> nah, pretty sure Enzo successfully lobbied for the main event segment


I'm hoping they ditched the segment. I do not wanna see Enzo on my TV screen :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm glad the 8 man tag is main eventing lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Trophies said:


> I feel like they are trying to squeeze all these big Cena matches in before he leaves for that movie.


They seem afraid that he's on the verge of truly being gone, or only coming back like twice a year. If he really does star as Shazam that might do it.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

John Cena needs a haircut


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

jesus christ all 3 puting over roman like some big star


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Does anyone remember when Lesnar absolutely laid out Strauman with a stiff clothesline in the Royal Rumble 2 years ago?? I am sure there is a gif for it.
> 
> Whenever the WWe proposes that Strauman is some destructive threat to Lesnar I can't help but think of that, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

They’re doing this now!? Why!?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I smell fuckery!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena's face has really aged recently.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WTF is the main event?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh never mind, there he is.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Cena looks older with hair, doesn't he?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm assuming since Braun fucked Lesnar up earlier in the show, he'll interrupt this match, later on.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

fucking hell cole, please for the love of god stop quoting shite from twitter, insta or facebook ffs, wished to god dx bullied this cunt out the company


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



IDidPaige said:


> Cena looks older with hair, doesn't he?


I said earlier up there ^ that he needs a hair cut, but I wonder if it's a play on trying to get the Shazam part?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

dayum old man cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Crowd is dead for this 'big' match.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun
:mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

God I love Strowman.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

My mind is in the gutter. Braun can go all night lol!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Lesnar or Reigns, come on out now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



IDidPaige said:


> Cena looks older with hair, doesn't he?



He started using a darker hair color. Dude trying to cover up his grays. I get it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

:braun can go ALL NIGHT LONG

booker said it not me


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Braun learned his dropkick technique from Bobby Boucher, who learned his from Captain Insano.

WHOA.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



American_Nightmare said:


> Lesnar or Reigns, come on out now.


how about both of them then we could get a TAG MATCH, PLAYAS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This match has to end in fuckery cos Strowman shouldn't be losing to Cena right before his match with Brock.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



deepelemblues said:


> how about both of them then we could get a TAG MATCH, PLAYAS


Lmao I was drinking coffee when I read this, now my monitor is covered in it lol¬ HOLLA!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Shouldn't Brock try the Kimura lock on Braun?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm glad the 8 man tag is main eventing lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

We're watching a big PPV match on RAW that neither man can afford to lose right now.

This makes no fucking sense. I expect fuckery to be involved somewhere, otherwise this is retarded.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



deepelemblues said:


> how about both of them then we could get a TAG MATCH, PLAYAS


Brock wrestle on raw vinny ain't cutting that big a check tonight


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TommyRich said:


> Shouldn't Brock try the Kimura lock on Braun?


He did at SummerSlam


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL nexk week braun vs roman


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



American_Nightmare said:


> He did at SummerSlam


I take it didn't work


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL Booker saying he's never seen Cena dominated like that, when half of Cena's matches are him getting his ass kicked then coming back :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I hear that same shit in ever Cena/Big man match.. "I've never seen Cena get dominated like this".. Fucking just quit with that line already.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Hey Booker, didn't Brock dominate Cena?


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ouch Cenas head!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

It's funny but one of the most sought after skills in a wrestler is someone who can get off the mat like that in a flash. Braun's 385 and does it as quick as anyone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

No DQ?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

STEEL STEPS TO THE HANDS!!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

So I guess this match is no DQ apparently


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

now i'm confused.com


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wait what, when did they tell us it was a no DQ?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

THE REF DIDN'T CALL FOR THE BELL :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Umm did I miss this being nodq


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'm confused. Are we supposed to believe the ref didn't see Strowman hit Cena with the steps earlier?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well that answers the question of how this would end then :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

wwe booking continues to baffle


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

A LITTLE LATE THERE REF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

How was that not a DQ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

"YOU CANNOT USE THE STEPS!... that you already used and I didn't DQ you for it."


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

He already used the steps before and the ref saw it.

This is some WCW logic here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh, NOW it's a DQ :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Charly looks so fucking good tonight.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

....

Didn't see the hit to the "Head" but saw the slam to the steps!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*This ref is an idiot. He stood there and watched Strowman hit Cena in the face with the steps. Why did he wait until Strowman slammed Cena ON the steps to DQ him :kobe?*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TommyRich said:


> Hey Booker, didn't Brock dominate Cena?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

lol the ref fucked up. 


Corey just covered for it on commentary


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

lol at that late DQ. Cena made the stairs hit look so fake.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Roman "man bun" Reigns

What an intimidating guy...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

That was such a weak powerslam. I guess Cena cant even take a big bump anymore.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Those silhouettes :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Those shilouettes with weirdly spiky hair :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Damn. Vacant became buff as hell!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Strowman/Cena was meh, but it's good they didn't really give it away fully. 

Still don't know how the fuck that first steel steps shot wasn't the DQ.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

this RAW is the best RAW of 2017 hands down

charly on my screen like every 5 minutes :banderas :homer


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Prayer Police said:


> Damn. Vacant became buff as hell!!



..and a bad haircut too.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Those shilouettes with weirdly spiky hair :lol


WWE 2k18 Create a Superstar!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

btw thatst he same ref that dq ambrose for low blowing some cunt (miz i think it was) then miz low blow him the week before and it was the same ref


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Yeah, those silhouettes just seemed like the games to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*And "WE'VE NEVER SEEN CENA GET DOMINATED LIKE THIS!" :cole. So we're just going to pretend like Lesnar didn't do it to get the title from him at Summerslam 3 years ago?*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The Iceman :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Malenko.:mark:

Amazing how over the Hardyz still are.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Holy shit, I wish Malenko would wrestle.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

D&J Security!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

malenko could kick both there asses even at his age now


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Out comes Miz TV with Enzo. Cue pointless filler.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Corey: "What's wrong with Matt"

LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL Dean looked like he was thinking "I'm not the weirdest person for once" in that part cos Matt was there :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ambrollins and the Hardy Boyz as a team :sodone

btw a J&J Security return tease :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Dammit I really wanted to see Dean Malenko main event Raw again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Time to go back to NFL. Not listening to Enzo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jesus Maresye is gonna put my penis in a wheel chair


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well this will escalate into a match since Miz usually wears a suit on Miz TV


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Maryse on point as usual :banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy congrats to miz and maryse


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Lil Miz lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I wonder if MIZ's kid will suck at wrestling for 11 years like his dad....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ok I laughed so hard at Miz getting a dig in at Kurt :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

dayum no wonder maryse looks hotter than usual tonight she got dat GLOW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miz just turned face


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well congrats, Miz & Maryse.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Fuck Enzo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The hell is Enzo wearing?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WHAT the *FUCK* is enzo wearing :bryanlol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am still not convinced that Enzo doesn't do meth.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Ok I laughed so hard at Miz getting a dig in at Kurt :lmao



so did I


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

How is Enzo the face here?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Awww!!!!!! I'm so happy for them!  Wait it might just be for the story. Well if she really is congrats!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Has Cena Braun happened yet?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



wkc_23 said:


> The Iceman :mark:


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh my, Miz with some fire!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

"Don't You Dare 'How You Doin?' My Wife" :laugh:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

yaaaaass, Miz.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

damn tonight is shoot night

SAVAGE


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TheAbsentOne said:


> How is Enzo the face here?


He never comes across as a face when it involves wrestler's wives. The whole storyline with Lana, I never understood how the hell he was a face.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Are they about to do a miscarriage angle?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The Miz: "And that's coming from me." 

:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Uhhh Miz, you can't talk about other people cheating when you've spent half your career cheating yourself :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wow Miz.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

3rd rate rappers, lol!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

when miz fires off by god hes fucking good


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Natecore said:


> Has Cena Braun happened yet?


Yup! No DQ Braun used steps! Twice mind you, first time he wasn't DQ'd ref just told him to get into the ring.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Shoot to kill Shoot to thrilllll!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

DAMN we got Cena burying Roman, and now Miz burying Enzo. :rofl


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Jeez at this burial.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miz is great, but aside from bringing out the real life heat, what's the point of this exactly?

Third hour hell.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This is so weird, I knew they[d just have Miz dress Enzo down.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The Miz showing how to shoot PROPERLY!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Are we sure Miz isn't a face now?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Catsaregreat said:


> Are they about to do a miscarriage angle?


Ew. I hope not.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I'd love to see a double turn in this feud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

SegMent of the night!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am screaming. Roman and Enzo getting buried. 
I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

damn i thought enzo was gonna start crying


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Lil Miz lol


Lil MTV


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is Vince Russo back?? Work-shoots galore recently


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

*So everybody's shooting on everybody now? Thanks Sasha :drose :sashahi*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What is up with this recent acknowledgement of real and kayfabe within a fictional performance stuff the last month or so? I get everyone and their family knows its a work, but cmon man are we headed toward Russo "Goldberg not following the script" levels?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

this is the realest RAW has been in about forever


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Very heated promo for a random ass match.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Well obviously MIZ can't be that SAWFT if he got his wife pregnant....

Just sayin....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Meh, let's get to the 8 man tag soon so it's not rushed and has proper time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This better be a squash..


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Wait a CW wrestler is going to wrestle a main roster wrestler? Hopefully it's the end of the 205 segregation but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a 'only for Enzo' rule.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miz rekt Enzo


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I can't take that real world cast member seriously.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



WrestlingOracle said:


> What is up with this recent acknowledgement of real and kayfabe within a fictional performance stuff the last month or so? I get everyone and their family knows its a work, but cmon man are we headed toward Russo "Goldberg not following the script" levels?


I can actually see this happening with strowman and/or lesnar in the future lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miz's character so weird now. He's all but dropped the whole Hollywood thing, now he's this intense truth-telling tweener.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

can it be a title match and can enzo win plz

the IWC implosion would make it so worth it


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

The MIZ derisive an OSCAR a Tony and a WORLD FUCKING TITLE. The crowd no sold Enzo lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What no one is noticing here is Enzo is the first cruiserweight to get a match with a Non-205 Live competitor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Enzo had a rather weak retort to what the Miz said. I don't know if they scripted him like that but if he had an open mic to say what he want then he just didn't come up with good stuff.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Enzo is 10,000 times the mic performer as shitty Miz.

Enzo actually got something over.

Big Problem with this company is pushing the wrong talent.

Too bad Enzo is a backstage, political fuck up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Let's just hope that we don't have a it's not my fault situation with Miz, Maryse, and Enzo lol!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Miz rightfully putting Enzo in his place tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Missed the segment completely because of Enzo. But just seen that Maryse is pregnant? Congrats to The Miz & Maryse.

I also heard that Enzo got completely roasted by The Miz? Congrats to The Miz on that as well.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Enzo had a rather weak retort to what the Miz said. I don't know if they scripted him like that but if he had an open mic to say what he want then he just didn't come up with good stuff.


He pulled a Roman Reigns and rehashed someone else promo. Roman copied Mil's promo it didn't work. Enzo copied John's promo. It flopped. The Miz is beautiful on the mic. I was touched


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Oh HOLY SHIT! Watch out Steamboat vs Savage, Enzo vs MIZ is happening.

Okada and Omega on suicide watch!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Dolorian said:


> Enzo had a rather weak retort to what the Miz said. I don't know if they scripted him like that but if he had an open mic to say what he want then he just didn't come up with good stuff.


That's what happens when you don't have much decent and concrete in your rebuttal.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

some wwe fans are so thick.

The enzo and miz shooting was planned ages ago hence why all the wrestling websites had the news that enzo was the same in real life.
podcasts were all mentioning the miz treatment so the wwe put it together to please marks who know think this is all unscripted


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Maryse is pregnant?
She's thinner than Alexa!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Loved Miz roasting Kurt about being there for his child. :lmao


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Enzo the crowd IS NOT on your side tonight


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is this a real pregnancy or?...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Must be disheartening to the cruiserweights that Enzo can get out of cruiserweight purgatory on occasion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Yup! No DQ Braun used steps! Twice mind you, first time he wasn't DQ'd ref just told him to get into the ring.


Crap. I just assumed it was the main.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

This is retarded.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What the hell is this match!?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Natecore said:


> Has Cena Braun happened yet?





MK_Dizzle said:


> Yup! No DQ Braun used steps! Twice mind you, first time he wasn't DQ'd ref just told him to get into the ring.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907427589978910720


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

You wrestling is going straight to DVD. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

What even is this :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

OH MY GOD


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Is this a wrestling match or a promo?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

It's like they knew this match would suck and are just letting these guys do what they do best while having a wrestling match.

Issue is, it's not mixing well.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

LOL


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Welp there we go Russo City


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

I am screaming at Enzo & Miz delivering interludes during a match!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

lmao. this is more awesome than it has any right to be,


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

So lets get this right since Enzo went to cruiser weight he is still undefeated!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

oh damn


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*

Ok, anybody else think that went too far about the baby?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Miz doesn't give a fuck. Like when he's like this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whos your daddy chants looooooool


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Normally you're suppose to feel bad seeing a babyface getting beat up. I don't feel anything for Enzo.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, the final hour... *sigh*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Total cluster of a segment but I enjoyed it!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Was that ref going to count??


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Did the ref just go to count the pin after the DQ? Lol what a strange segment ... the crowd likes Enzo less and likes Miz more


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love this!!! Favorite part of tonight!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

soooo....

who is gonna come save enzo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope no one comes out to save him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



GCA-FF said:


> Ok, anybody else think that went too far about the baby?


Nah


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Who's your Daddy LOL.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Completely buried


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



GCA-FF said:


> Ok, anybody else think that went too far about the baby?


no.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

These guys work brilliantly together. I hope we got a long feud out of this.


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

Man see this is why you need competing companies on the level of wwe(money wise) 

this brand is terrible.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

in a few months :heston

how long does graves think a pregnancy lasts


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They've gone so hard on making Enzo unsympathetic, and it's taken root.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Enzo will be getting completely boo'd in 2 months.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907427589978910720


A lot of trust in the big man allowing him to plant Cena like that!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Too bad they couldn't get Y2J to team with Gallows, Andersen and The Bar.

That way they could be the GAYBar


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> in a few months :heston
> 
> how long does graves think a pregnancy lasts


....It lasts months


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Considering how good this RAW has been, that main event is kinda shitty..


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Did they actually think it was suspenseful on who would be Rollins and Ambrose's partners we're going to be?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Really promoting the hell out of Smackdown tomorrow. Perhaps they finally realized how much of a fucking hole they put it in now.

Still don't care except for Usos/New Day. Vince coming back to address Kevin Owens. Sure, that's exciting. =/


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Abisial said:


> ....It lasts months


use your fingers (or your toes)

9 is not a few

neither is 8

or 7

or 6


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i think wwe is trying to capitalize on the work shoot environments like the sexy starr incident and those two no marks on the indy scene


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I rather see Dean and Seth team up with the jacked up, Jersey Shore Vacant twins than the Hardys.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

WWe has had work style shoots since CM Punk, no??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh come on, this tag match is gonna be so short now :/

EDIT: Oh good they saved some time by cutting entrances lol.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

So what happened with Jeff/Miz feud? The Battle Royal victory and IC title match were pointless. It seems Jeff Hardy is done a singles wrestler.

And it seems the Hardyz or out of the main card of a PPV...Again.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL, nobody is watching 205 live, Corey. Just stahp.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dude, extra-guy! You're in the shot!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville's Laugh :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm laughing at the guy in the background...like can I go or will I ruin the shot? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> use your fingers (or your toes)
> 
> 9 is not a few
> 
> ...


she's 3 months pregnant


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was an awkward intro there for Dean & Seth, he said "they are the tag team champions, Dean Ambrose" lol :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> She is so pretty! I'm looking forward to her and Sasha wrestling. My Mom wants Asuka to beat the crap out of Alexa.


*I would pay Asuka to beat the hell out of me.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well it is cool to see the crowd continues to sign along "Burn it down!".


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Aw somewhere Teddy Long is jerking off right now, playa.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Is Matt Hardy still Woken or Awoke or w/e ?


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Aw somewhere Teddy Long is jerking off right now, playa.


Holla, holla, holla


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ignis Scientia said:


> *I would pay Asuka to beat the hell out of me.*


I second this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PLAYA


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Hardy Boyz with this broken gimmick parts thrown in is SO cringey. All this "it is WONNNDDDERFUL" and the hand gestures and all. It's mortifying watching it. Not a fan at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Isn't there a 6 woman tag match on the Network after this?? Kind of more excited for that than this match tbh.

I have just seen all these guys work each other like 30 times already is all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean just had to hit his head on the barricade when he fell down lol, couldn't just fall down like a regular person :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Ignis Scientia said:


> *I would pay Asuka to beat the hell out of me.*


Oh My! :cole


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww Dean had to be the one building for the hot tag  :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Year 2000 = Some 14 year old kid with "HHH is a ***" sign

Year 2017 = Some grown dude with Anime style signs

Have we really progressed as a society, because sometimes I can't tell....


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This Raw is atrocious.
If it keeps this up during Football season because no fucks are given, I know what I won't take time for on Monday nights.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Deano!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ this is fucking bad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boiii,i Cesaro recovered well. That was about to be a bad botch :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol wtf was that from the Ref??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Matt trip trying to get into the ring? :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

matt injured his leg???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That goes to Botchamania


----------



## NewOmega (Sep 12, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Year 2000 = Some 14 year old kid with "HHH is a ***" sign
> 
> Year 2017 = Some grown dude with Anime style signs
> 
> Have we really progressed as a society, because sometimes I can't tell....


Yet people still watching a scripted "sport" including myself sometimes unless I'm watching MNF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins is so lit right now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins looked good.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what a terrible end to RAW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Raw actually ended on time...weird.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Matt botching the count breakup :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907439441094041601

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906922586126405633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906970293327028224


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Weird ending to Raw. Nothing happened during the tag match. If they were going to turn the Hardy's or something, that could have justified the Main Event status of the match, but that was basically just a filler match that happened to be the last match of the night.

Strowman vs Cena should have main evented.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's weird when RAW ends on time.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Her booking has no effect on my fandom. I was a fan when she was a sidekick with 50/50 booking in the BFFs, and I'll keep being a fan in spite of her poor booking now.*


You're a diehard stan. She'll lose the casuals and other fans. She'll eventually end up like Ziggler. A win over Emma is nothing especially when the match had more emphasis on Team Binge & Purge's terrible commentary.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

did wwe try tonight? i dont watch during MNF season because they dont deserve me as a viewer during that time. maybe if they tried to put on a better show all year i would stay tuned in.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Himiko said:


> The Hardy Boyz with this broken gimmick parts thrown in is SO cringey. All this "it is WONNNDDDERFUL" and the hand gestures and all. It's mortifying watching it. Not a fan at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The Hardys needs to go back to TNA. They're wasting away in the WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns vs Jason Jordan

- Roman Reigns/John Cena post-match segment

- Cesaro/Sheamus backstage interview

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman segment + attack

- The Miz/Maryse/Miztourage/Enzo Amore MizTV segment

- Club/Cesaro/Sheamus vs Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose/Hardy Boyz


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not a bad Raw but nothing great either. The tag match was kind of a mess. But at least it built some more tension between Ambrose/Rollins and Cesaro/Sheamus into No Mercy. Seeds planted for a possibly fatal four way TLC match for the tag titles too.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Miz gets a feud for the next PPV at some point.

Wonder if Maryse is going to be a MILF or if it's just more nonsense.

The MizTV segment was far better than it should have been considering Enzo was in it. WWE have found his niche though. Annoying turd who gets destroyed all the time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ace said:


> The Hardys needs to go back to TNA. They're wasting away in the WWE.


Is TNA still a thing?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Roman/Jordan sucked. Cena/Roman segment was weak. Cena/Strowman was mediocre. Main Event I didn't give a fuck about (seriously, I'm begging for an Ambrose/Rollins in-ring segment at some point soon). Strowman/Lesnar segment was easily the best part of the night. Really good segment. Elias' song was also good.

Overall, did not enjoy this week's Raw.

Edit: Oh, and the Miz/Enzo segment was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

miz destroying enzo was hilarious :lol:lol:lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Miz-Enzo was the best segment followed by Braun-Lesnar minus Heyman's promo


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Year 2000 = Some 14 year old kid with "HHH is a ***" sign
> 
> Year 2017 = Some grown dude with Anime style signs
> 
> Have we really progressed as a society, because sometimes I can't tell....


The lack of expletives on a sign do not make them a lost art. Using expletives for attention is cheap if not done creatively.
It's cheap like Roman ad libbing'bitch' when he fumbles in promos.

That being said HHH is a ***.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Welp, excluding the Reigns/Jordan and the filler main event tag match, I thought it was a pretty solid show. Cena took Reigns behind the woodshed again and the miz demolished that little turd Enzo, very enjoyable.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Keeping my RAW review short this week. Things I enjoyed were the opening match between Reigns/Jordan and the promo after with Cena coming out talk to Roman. Another good promo between the two. Decent promo from Heyman as well but loved seeing Lesnar get destroyed by Stroman after. 

Speaking of Stroman, his match against Cena was okay and not surprised with the finish. Got to protect both guys. The other major promo of the night was The Miz just laying it out on the real recent events of Enzo and comparing it to Miz's early career. Enzo held his own here so it's not like he was fully buried. Looks like the WWE have given up on putting their real main events last and putting it at the end of the 2nd hour. Kids have to sleep.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun

Loved Strowman/Lesnar segment again. Fucking great when Brock finally got to suplex Braun........and Braun just popped straight back up again like "Nah bro, that shit ain't gonna work with me".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm thinking they put Cena vs. Strowman early in the show because it was running alongside NFL's halftime show. The main event was so boring with Ambrose in the ring for most of it.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*What a garbage RAW*

Wow that RAW was hot garbage last night I hate to see what the ratings will be lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: What a garbage RAW*

*It was aiight. Nothing was bad to me besides the main event. Questionable decisions were made, but that's almost every week. I liked Sasha getting her win back, liked Nia coming out in street clothes instead of the fat suit, liked the continued tension building between Nia and Alexa cultivating with a singles match next week, liked Miz and Enzo's shooting segment, liked them putting over Strowman in spite of the dumb ref failing to DQ the use of the stairs the first time, and I like that they're trying to build Jordan, even if I prefer focusing on his character instead of his in ring explosiveness that's well known by now.*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Highlights for raw this week jordan vs Reigns, reigns Cena segment, Brock Braun segment, Cena vs Braun all pretty good. 

The Hardys are never going back to TNA after the Way they screwed the Hardys with the broken gimmick. Matt has said in many interviews that WWE has been so good to him and his family . Matt and Jeff are most likely retiring in Wwe just like AJ is. Never expecting them go anywhere else this late in their careers.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought Raw was pretty good. Strong start with Reigns vs. Jordan- don't think it was as good as commentary were putting it over to be, but definitely a step in the right direction for JJ- and the Cena/Reigns exchange was interesting once again. Glad Emma actually got a bit of time on Raw, and it was an okay match with Sasha.

Heyman's promo was so-so, but I enjoyed the bit of him going UFC hype man in goading Strowman out. Any time Brock and Braun have physicality they shit money.

What was with them putting Goldust randomly back in the sympathetic face position just so Bray could compare him to Balor? Months and months of vignettes for Goldie, cast aside for that. They could treat it as an anomaly and have Goldust back heel next time, but I still don't like it.

Asuka coming to Raw. Sweet. I love Kurt's dorky humour- I got a good chuckle out of his Batman line.

I hate to say it, but Elias has grown on me massively since joining the main roster. He's come so far as a performer- he was like an insomnia cure to me in NXT and I couldn't believe it when he got called up, but he's more than risen to the occasion.

Seeing Strowman annihilate Cena gave me that warm fuzzy feeling. Unsure why the ref didn't DQ him on the first use of the steps though.

Congrats to Miz and Maryse! Thoroughly enjoyed Miz tearing Enzo a new one on the mic, and I enjoyed the way they integrated mic work into the actual match, felt Attitude Era-esque. Funnily enough, it's the first time a 205 Live roster member has had a match with a regular Raw wrestler... it's a stretch, I know, but technically true. I thought it was interesting, anyway.

I didn't understand why the 8 man tag got the main event spot, but it was still decent, and I'll never complain about a Shield/Hardys team. Sad we didn't get a Swanton though.

3 days until I see The Hardys live!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Apart from the Strowman stuff, Raw has been a boring slog since after Summerslam.

From the past few weeks...

Raw is basically the Braun Strowman show
Smackdown is basically the Kevin Owens show

Outside of those two, nothing is worth watching on either show.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/11 - I'M STILL NOT FINISHED WITH YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!*



TD Stinger said:


> Good match but didn’t need to go as long as it did.


It did for the storyline purpose of proving Reigns wrong that the "rookie" was just a walk in the park, especially after he himself mentioned the 20min in the Cena vs JJ match. I will not complain about consistent booking and this was just that to tell the story they wanted to tell, if it drags a little, fine, wwe is more stories than wrestling and this has told a good one, thus far


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This Strowman booking has to pay off, he might never be this white hot again.

Give the guy the damn title, no questions asked.

If they keep the belt on Lesnar after this, what a waste of momentum and potential that would be.

Sadly, that's likely what they'll do.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm trying to get behind Roman being a great performer but i can't. I can call a Roman Reigns match with my eyes closed... Strike, Strike, Strike, Kick, Kick, Kick, Strike, Strike, Clothesline strike in the corner, dropkick outside, strike, superman punch x7, spear.

Like give me something different. Jesus.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Managed to watch Raw in 35 minutes. 

10 minute Cena/Reigns segment, 10 minute Cena/Strowman match, 10 minute Strowman/Lesnar segment. Five minutes of fast forwarding. Woof.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The thread title :bosque

:clap


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> :braun
> 
> Loved Strowman/Lesnar segment again. Fucking great when Brock finally got to suplex Braun........and Braun just popped straight back up again like "Nah bro, that shit ain't gonna work with me".


This was so perfect! 

I give Brock a hard time but credit to him for putting Braun over. I'm convinced more than ever he's not winning the belt but this segment was glorious. 

I just couldn't get into this main event and it had nothing to do with the performers. It felt like the WWE was dumping talented workers into a bad hour because they're too lazy to compete with the NFL. There used to be a time when WWE put in some effort. Now they don't even try. 

Reigns/Jordan was a good opener but Cena/Reigns is so static. Cena has washed him 3 weeks in a row now. When does Roman get his moment? 

Miz was another highlight. I love that guy. Congrats to him and Maryse on their baby.

Elias needs a mega push. 

Nothing else really stood out to me.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why was Braun DQ-ed exactly ? When you're outside of the ring and throw your opponent against the stairs or drop them on them, it's legal. I remember bringing them inside the ring to powerbomb Cena on them in 2K games


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Auska coming to RAW under #WWELogic , yeah that'll work.........

#Pray4AUSKA


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I didn't see a thread for it, I guess because everyone has turned on the Bray/Balor fued. But I thought it was clever how they went with Bray and Goldust and the wiping of the face paint. For once Bray having some logic to his promo. Yes the Man to Man stip is pants, but this weeks match/promo/segment from Bray worked for me. And how good does Dustin look at his age, flying off the ring? Fairplay to the guy, a shame they forgot giving him his protege.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

The sh*tty Anaheim crowd didn't deserve Reigns/Cena, Brock/Strowman or Cena/Strowman. 3 badass segments/beat-downs and barely a whimper from those idiots.

Get used to the 3rd hour being irrelevant, they know the first 2hours are where the ratings are at so will load them up.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Bazinga said:


> The sh*tty Anaheim crowd didn't deserve Reigns/Cena, Brock/Strowman or Cena/Strowman. 3 badass segments/beat-downs and barely a whimper from those idiots.
> 
> Get used to the 3rd hour being irrelevant, they know the first 2hours are where the ratings are at so will load them up.


Sounded good live. You sound petty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907615570555744256


----------

